# Deer Backstrap bacon wrapped



## brained121 (Jul 4, 2017)

So I have been thinking of trying this. So why not today. So I marinated in soy sauce and Worcester garlic. Pulled out of the marinate after about 7 hours and let set then used some rub. Then wrapped it then dusted it with the rub. I used my old school Weber on this one with some hickory chips. My daughter had me distracted for a minute and the IT got higher then I wanted 146. But still was very juicy and tender. Live and learn and smoke better the next time not all can be perfect I guess.


----------



## brained121 (Jul 4, 2017)

IMG_1472.JPG



__ brained121
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## brained121 (Jul 4, 2017)

IMG_1473.JPG



__ brained121
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## brained121 (Jul 4, 2017)

IMG_1478.JPG



__ brained121
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## brained121 (Jul 4, 2017)

A little peak never hurts. 













IMG_1479.JPG



__ brained121
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## brained121 (Jul 4, 2017)

IMG_1481.JPG



__ brained121
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## brained121 (Jul 4, 2017)

IMG_1483.JPG



__ brained121
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## weev (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks good I have one in the freezer that I have been wanting to do but have been worried about drying it out


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2017)

Well done!
146° IT, yikes! That is well done for Backstrap.

Just yanking your chain, I can see that it's still juicy and looks good.
That'd be a perfect Turf accompaniment for my Surf I cooked earlier.

Did you chill the Backstrap before wrapping and grilling?
I find it helps keep the IT down while the bacon gets crisped.


----------



## brained121 (Jul 4, 2017)

The temp I wanted was about 140 then wrap in foil and rest for about 30 minutes. But that didn't happen. But not too dry and still tensor


----------



## brained121 (Jul 4, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Well done!
> 146° IT, yikes! That is well done for Backstrap.
> 
> Just yanking your chain, I can see that it's still juicy and looks good.
> ...


  Yeah not the best IT. Would have loved to pull it at 140. After I pulled it from the marinate I let it set in the fridge until I got the bacon weave done. And had already started the charcoal so it was still pretty cold. Hopefully the surf turned out good for you.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah, my Surf was great.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265249/fresh-king-mackerel-two-ways
The salsa really rocked the fish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2017)

It sure looks good from here!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 8, 2017)

B121, looks quite tasty !


----------



## thc123 (Aug 16, 2017)

I am going to try this tonight.  I am new here and have never tried this b4 but when I grill the loin and bacon wrap it, I always pre cook the bacon a little bit (usually microwave). I did this after cooking loin on the grill for 20 years and now everyone loves it even more. The loin is still pink and the bacon is done perfectly. I had to toy around with how long to cook the bacon for a few attempts (and still do) because of various reasons (bacon type, thickness and size of loin) and I'm sure I will run into the same issue when I smoke it tonight.  Time for my first try on smoking the OS Loin.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

I too render some fat before using the bacon. 

Nice food @Brained.. [emoji]128077[/emoji] how did you come by backstrap in August?


----------



## thc123 (Aug 16, 2017)

I pre cook my bacon a little bit b4 I cook the loin... this helps keep the meat pink and the bacon done also.  I always have the meat chilled while I marinate it but if I wanted  the bacon fully cooked  the meat would not be pink on the inside anymore. Microwave the bacon for a few mins and it always turned out way better for me.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

You can put the wrapped tenderloin on a hot cast iron pan and roll it around with tongs. Crisp it up for just a couple minutes. Pull the tenderloin at 125 or so 1st.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Brained121 said:


> So I have been thinking of trying this. So why not today. So I marinated in soy sauce and Worcester garlic. Pulled out of the marinate after about 7 hours and let set then used some rub. Then wrapped it then dusted it with the rub. I used my old school Weber on this one with some hickory chips. My daughter had me distracted for a minute and the IT got higher then I wanted 146. But still was very juicy and tender. Live and learn and smoke better the next time not all can be perfect I guess.



Have to give you points for this meal. I envy you or anyone that has bacon and venison [emoji]128077[/emoji]
:points:


----------



## brained121 (Aug 16, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> I too render some fat before using the bacon.
> 
> Nice food @Brained.. [emoji]128077[/emoji] how did you come by backstrap in August?


. That cook was in July. But besides the point I got about 6 deer last year. I have a bunch of friends that trophy hunt. And don't like deer meat so I'm one lucky guy. I did not shoot one last year. And I got half an elk.  When I cooked this if I remember right I had 16 charcoal on each side with some wood chips I have a drip pan I leave in my Weber and cooked I think for about an hour but not sure how long and my little girl distracted me so I cooked it a little longer then I wanted to.  On the bacon I did not pre cook or anything like that I did leave the back strap in the fridge until it was time for the grill.


----------



## brained121 (Aug 16, 2017)

And I still have back strap in the freezer. My wife was pregnant this year and could not stand the smell or taste of deer meat. We usually eat a lot of game meat. But not this year I did make about 80 pounds of jerky though.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Haha [emoji]128514[/emoji]  well I figured it was something other than deer just now taken down. Cool .


----------



## brained121 (Aug 16, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Haha [emoji]128514[/emoji]  well I figured it was something other than deer just now taken down. Cool .


O it was deer she was gone for the afternoon. Still have 3 back straps from deer in the freezer


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Brained121 said:


> O it was deer she was gone for the afternoon. Still have 3 back straps from deer in the freezer



I meant, I figured it wasn't just shot recently.


----------



## brained121 (Aug 16, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Have to give you points for this meal. I envy you or anyone that has bacon and venison [emoji]128077[/emoji]
> :points:


Thanks for the point.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

[emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2017)

When I do venison medallions, tenderloin or steaks bacon wrapped I always do them in my big cast iron frying pan with about 1/2"-3/4" of smoking hot bacon grease.
Just can't quite get them to come out rare/med rare in the smoker or on the grill when bacon wrapped, not even with partially precooking the bacon.
And it seems to me that partially precooked bacon just doesn't impart the same flavor to the venison.

Now I can get smoked venison to come out really nice without bacon done in cast iron in the smoker.
I just cook the bacon/onions first to get the grease and seasoning and then the meat.
With Hickory or Mesquite smoke it is quite tasty.

Deer season is almost here again! :yahoo:


----------



## brained121 (Aug 16, 2017)

Archery deer hunt for me starts this Saturday.  And I forgot I took deer steaks out last night.


----------



## brained121 (Aug 16, 2017)

IMG_1928.JPG



__ brained121
__ Aug 16, 2017


----------



## brained121 (Aug 16, 2017)

IMG_1927.JPG



__ brained121
__ Aug 16, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Wow! It's in October here. Then Nov is firearm season


----------



## brained121 (Aug 16, 2017)

I can't wait. For this weekend. October I think is when rifle starts here. I even bought a spare refrigerator to hang meat in.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 17, 2017)

What is that contraption your using?


----------



## brained121 (Aug 17, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> What is that contraption your using?


  Yeah my wife wanted it cooked on the gas grill [emoji]128078[/emoji] unfortunately. But on the bright side we can eat deer more again. Next time I will be doing bacon wrap back strap on the smoker. And cook it right.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 17, 2017)

Smoke some other deer meat for making stews or chili


----------

